# Worried of Being Robbed after Posting Pictures



## zmotorsports (May 28, 2014)

I was reading another forum and this topic was brought up.  I am curious as I too have been contemplating this very thing as I have been getting approached more and more lately from co-workers and friends who think I would do a good job at some instructional youtube videos.


I am proud of my work and my shop and love showing both off to friends but I worry about posting up pictures and videos for the entire world to see.  I talked to several home security representatives a few years ago and they all told me the same thing, that is, statistically a robbery is performed by someone who has been on the premises, in the home or in the shop.  Randoms happen but not as often as you would think.  


With that rationale, I would think I would be more likely to be robbed by someone who I did some work for vs. someone who merely saw my shop on a forum or on a youtube video.


I did a search and could not come up with a thread where this was discussed in detail, merely thought and opinions mixed in with multiple non-related threads.


I thought I would throw this up for no other reason than to get a dialogue going and have some open feedback/discussion.


I am curious as to what others feel on the subject.


Do you worry that if you post up pictures and/or videos of your home workshop you will be more likely to get robbed or are you not worried about that risk/chance?


Let's here from anyone who has thoughts or opinions on the matter.


Thanks.


Mike.


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (May 28, 2014)

I'm not really worried about posting pictures of my garage leading to an increased chance of robbery as it would take a fair bit of effort to link those pictures to an actual property (note, I don't do "yay, having an icecream on the porch 1234 Bog End" Facebook posts). I do worry about people coming to pick stuff up that we give away as we're moving soon peering into the garage and coming back while we're out with a pick up truck. Not much I can do about that other than lock things up and not give stuff away.

then again, if I were a business with an obvious business name and address, I might think twice about posting pics. As the insurance guys state, you're basically giving would be thieves an inventory of your stuff, how much it's worth and what equipment they'd need to carry it away.


----------



## Grumpy Gator (May 28, 2014)

Security is a concern these days.I wouldn't worry about videos as much as I would mask or block license plates or other location identifiers.
 Never hurts to have a large dog or two in the background either.
 Night lights and even dummy cameras help.I've had good luck  with some old gun range targets with bullet holes posted in the windows and by the door to the shop.
  Don't forget to mark your tools and record the serial numbers just in case.
*********Just Saying********************Gator******************:shotgun:


----------



## zmotorsports (May 28, 2014)

In my situation I would be more apt to be robbed by someone that I have done work for vs. someone who saw pictures or videos on the internet.

That said, I have been a lot more selective of who I do work for over the past year or so.  If someone calls me to have some work done, they have to be referred by someone I really trust or I don't do it.  I have also asked people that I know to not forward my name/phone number to people unless they could vouch for the persons' integrity.  That has really slowed down business but I feel better about the ones that I deal with.

My wife and I do NOT participate in Facebook and don't plan on it.  I think too many people give out way too much information on that site and really leave themselves open.

Mike.


----------



## Marco Bernardini (May 28, 2014)

grumpygator said:


> I've had good luck  with some old gun range targets with bullet holes posted in the windows and by the door to the shop.



A friend of mine owned a jewelry shop.
I printed him some fake diplomas and rewards like "Gold Medal at the Moving Target Shooting Competition" to hang in the shop, and he never had issues.
BTW, he did his duty in the Army as waiter, so all he can threw was an empty bottle… but nobody knew that


----------



## Fabrickator (May 28, 2014)

I've thought about this issue as well, but I think that it's a stretch for someone to put together a backyard video or garage pics and maybe Goggle Earth to find out where you live to rob you.  Even if they found out where, they really don't know who's home or when they're coming home.  As well as what to expect for security measures if they decide to hit you.

As a rule of thumb, burglars take a look for a quick and easy mark and never carry weapons.  If they suspect anything at all, they just move on to the next place.  They're really not going to go "Ocean's Eleven" on someone for some tooling.

Besides, they'd have a hard time getting my machinery over the 8' fence with a pit bull chewing on their leg.   anic:


----------



## JimDawson (May 28, 2014)

Security is always in the back of my mind.  When taking pictures outside, I try to frame the shot so as not to provide any location context, and of course no GPS data embedded in the picture.

Because my son does auto repair out of my shop there is a fair amount of public traffic here, this is just a fact of life.  Is there a risk?  Yes, but I consider it manageable.

I am much less worried about posting on a forum like this, rather than posting on something like Facebook.  I think the people who would be reading this are honest upstanding citizens.  I'm pretty sure the bad guys just don't cruise the machining forums looking for places to rob.

I do have several levels of security in place, both passive and active.  I am most concerned about the the random drive by crime of opportunity type.   I try to keep any easy, desirable targets out of the view of the street.


----------



## n3480h (May 28, 2014)

Two very large over-protective dogs, a few brass cartridge rounds on the drive, discrete security surveillance, and a well armed, very grumpy old man in residence.  If they can get through all that intact, they can have whatever they take until law enforcement sees the video.  "We don't call 911".

Tom


----------



## TOOLMASTER (May 28, 2014)

their funeral..


----------



## cjtoombs (May 28, 2014)

While there probably is some risk, there are some mitigating factors as well:

1.  Some work is involved in actually linking an online photo post to a location.

2.  In all likelihood, the location is not local to the thief, thus raising another hurdle.  No one is going to drive 500 miles to try to case a joint out unless there is a large amount of cash or light easily convertible merchandise (jewelry).

3.  Which brings us to another point, while there are small easily carried items that are somewhat valuable, most of the stuff that are worth the most money weigh more than 500 lbs, making absconding with them very difficult.

4.  Some simple security measures such as locked gates, doors, nosy neighbors, dogs will also make robbing a shop more unappealing.  

As has been said before, I think the people you invite into your shop are the most likely to rob you.  I am very selective about who I let in, or even look into the bay door.  If someone is coming over to look at something for sale, I have it outside the shop.


----------



## Marco Bernardini (May 28, 2014)

I bet who see this self-portrait of me will think twice before to visit my home or my shop…




The advantage of living into a small village is the most of people mind the business of others rather than their own business, so homes are constantly under surveillance by someone. I'm considered a sort of alien, here…


----------



## chuckorlando (May 28, 2014)

If there was a group of machinery thieves with the equip and know how to unload a shop in a very short time, I would think they would not be finding their jobs on FB. I also think they would be after some real nice stuff(which aint in my garage). Other then them, your left with your local heathens who know what you have cause they have seen it or so and so told them.

One groups to smart to stop short of luck. The other groups to dumb to stop. Neither group likely finds targets on line.


----------



## Ray C (May 28, 2014)

A topic near and dear to me as, I taught personal self defense for a couple decades and was licensed in secondary protection.  No matter what the circumstances, security is always a concern.  If you post your whereabouts and timeframes on social media, you're asking for trouble.  For the most part, a lot of this depends on your location and typical clientele.  I do in-fact have some 24x7 video cameras -and they aren't dummy decoys.  I'm also working out of my house and family members are here, coming/going at random times.  Most of my clientele are trustworthy but for a while, I attracted a rash of automotive gear-head types and I didn't like the looks of some them.  All of their observations while visiting were centered about "casing the place out".  -And I could also tell that upon leaving, they had made the decision that hitting my place might be a risky proposition.  I made certain (without saying a word) they left with that notion clearly in mind...  All I need to do is act indifferent to them and Sash (my dog) picks-up on that in a heartbeat.  When I do that, she won't get friendly with a visitor but instead, wanders about and observes them.  A family pitbull (and a yappy Chihuahua too)  goes a long way to keeping your house/shop intruder free.  Ask any police officer you happen to know and they will tell you the same thing.

I'm looking for some industrial space and I will indeed install my own security system -and it will be adequate.  I'm also possibly considering a small "farmette" type house with zoning that lets me build a shop.  Video cameras, lights and the dogs will play a crucial role in security.   Sadly, I'm not allowed to hit anyone as in my state, unless it's self-defense from an inescapable threat against life, I will face an immediate class I assault charge and automatically lose my fight training credentials.  I wish I was a pitbull...


Ray


----------



## TOOLMASTER (May 28, 2014)

welcome the chance to use my tools.


----------



## xalky (May 28, 2014)

I believe I'd be more apt to be robbed by a complete stranger than someone that knows me. Those that know me, know that I rank right up there with "lethal Weapon" in the crazy department. I wouldn't think twice about taking the risk of ending up in jail in defending my property....without a doubt. I know myself too well. I might be a little stupid too, when it comes to this scenario.:nuts:

The other side of that coin is that I really don't have any enemies, I treat everyone fairly, and I don't let people into my home that I don't trust.


----------



## Jamespvill (May 28, 2014)

It's unfortunate that we have to worry about other folks stealing our hard-earned tools and possessions.

I live in a tiny area where the population is just above 2,000. My dad does lots of work on his rental houses and instead of packing all of his tools and equipment around in the work truck, he prefers to stash them in a big GMC Yukon, this works well for him. Unfortunately, lots of folks see him and his Yukon packed full of tools, and to say that all of his renters are outstanding citizens would be a stretch. 

Well last month someone decided that the Yukon had a few too many tools in it and helped themselves to a few of the more expensive ones around midnight.

Keep in mind, I have 24/7 cameras posted all over my shop, and we have a security system with those metal signs posted in front of our house. Unfortunately, in my infinite wisdom I had forgotten to put a memory card back in the recorder a week prior after pulling it out to get a larger one...

Because of area we live in, we rarely lock out car doors. But of course there always has to be that one person who screws it up for everyone. 

One a side note; Last year, a fight broke out near our house. Probably one of the funniest and intense things I've ever seen. It was around midnight again and I get woken up and told to grab my shotgun. Now, I don't know if anyone has ever experienced someone slamming their door open, flicking on the lights and yelling "Get your shotgun!" But I can tell you right now, you go from dead asleep to absolutely wired on adrenaline in about 1 second flat. So I grab my shotgun and run outside and am met with a chilling sight...There are about eight well dressed Mexican gentlemen and 2 ladies in nice dresses and another woman in a wedding dress. Keep in mind, I only specify Mexican because 97% of the population around here is Mexican, including my Grandpa...so by extension I am also. Anyway, Thats the funny, the chilling is one of the guys had a pistol up to the back of another guys head and is screaming away. 

He whacks the guy in the head with the gun a lets a round off right next to his head. Then an all out brawl starts. I let off 4 or 5 rounds into a pile of dirt next to me to get their attention and it doesn't even phase theses guys, and we are roughly 50 feet away. So we say screw this and head off the the house and call the cops, say there has been shots fired, and a whopping 2.5 hours later the cops show up...

Anyways, the moral of the story is that It's up to you and only you to make sure you have immediate security when it comes to your possessions and especially your life.

Also, It's important not to threaten someone with a gun directly after a wedding while the bride is there, that kind of ruins the experience. 

While I don't necessarily suggest everyone go out and buy a gun, I would highly suggest doing as much as you can to frighten off would-be thieves and trouble makers. 

Be safe gentlemen!


----------



## jpfabricator (May 28, 2014)

Post a big sign that reads "Due to the rising cost of ammunition, we will no longer fire a warning shot!"

Jake Parker


----------



## Thomas Paine (May 28, 2014)

the correct term is burglarize.  Robbed would be face to face.

When i used to break and enter, it was 90% of the time people i had some connection with.  

That being said, the best thing you can do is lock your door, don't be flagrant, keep GPS off your pictures, and take that "i buy scrap carbide" sticker off your car.

If a professional wants to get in, he's getting in.  you'll be at work.  get a deer camera or something.


----------



## churchjw (May 29, 2014)

We had a problem a while back with a guy walking around the neighborhood (he didn't live anywhere near) and I saw him several times at night.  So I took a piece of 1/8" sheet steel painted a silhouette on it and took it out to the range.  I put a number of holes in it and then left it leaning next to garage door.  I was out watering the flowers on the porch right after that and saw him walking by and looking at the target.  Didn't see him after that.   

Jeff


----------



## Rbeckett (May 29, 2014)

Not trying to make light of your concern, but all I could think is "My German Shepherds need some exercise"  or  "How long can they make it in the yard with my girls?"  A few simple precautions are normally all you need.  The robber is usually someone local and known to you or a loved one and in a time of need or stress but the weight of our stuff makes it very difficult to take without being seen or heard due to the MHE requirements and trailers.  Small stuff is usually targeted like calipers and mikes and those are easy to put away and keep fairly safe when all else fails.  So unless you live in a heavily industrialized setting the equipment necessary to do the job is very easy to trace back and find your stuff.  Good luck and I wouldn't worry too much, but I have GSD's that are trained too.

Bob


----------



## fastback (May 29, 2014)

A few years back I sold a lathe from my house.  I did have a few characters come to look at the machine.  It did bother me and decide that I would not do it again.  Now I use a used tool dealer to place things on consignment.  I lose a little money, but I don't lose sleep. 


I think that special insurance would be out of the question, but I do have a dog.

Paul


----------



## Don B (May 29, 2014)

I really don't worry about the pictures, I am very selective about who sees my shop, what bothers me is I don't look at theft as stealing my tools I look at as stealing part of my life, the part of my life I had to work to earn the money for those tools.

Some people are amazingly bold though, I've been working for the last couple of years designing and testing a rear mounted snow blower for my lawn tractor, blade on the front blower on the back, best of both worlds kind of thing.
I look out my window one day and see a guy looking in my garage window, I go out and ask what the hell are you doing, he says "I thought you kept your tractor back here I'm going to take pictures of how you mounted the blower" ........ not "can I take pictures" ... "I'm going to"

Some people I just don't understand...!:thinking:


----------



## savarin (Oct 3, 2014)

Dogs are worth their weight in gold.
A bunch of thieving kids got caught here a few years ago doing the rounds. They had a street map of the neighborhood with every house that had dogs clearly marked.
Those were the ones that didnt get burgled.
Two stories I must tell about when I was visiting some rellies in West Virginia some years ago.
Australia had been going through a series of home invasions where the occupants were tied up, assaulted, robbed.
I asked if anything like that ever happened there.
They all wet themselves laughing stating that everyone knew every house was full of firearms (14 where I was staying) so no one would be that stupid and even if they did they all knew someone with a backhoe. My kind of justice.
The 90 year old mother of the bloke I was staying with had a visit from a young man from social services about a week before we arrived.
She is a frail white haired old lady who needed a zimmer frame in the house let alone outside.
When asked if she had any means of protection in the house she stated she had a 38 on the bedside table.
So he replied but thats in the bedroom what about now when your in the lounge.
To which she replied "In that case sonny I would use this" pulling out the most humongous hand gun from the cushions of her chair I've ever seen.
Unfortunately even a shanghi/catapult is illegal to own in our nanny state so its two big dogs in my house who have an intense dislike for anyone if we are not there.


----------



## Falcon67 (Oct 4, 2014)

We have the shop on the alarm system with the house.  And dogs.  The shop also has motion lights o the exposed sides for night deterrent.


----------



## GK1918 (Oct 4, 2014)

No I have not worried about this, one would need riggers to steal this stuff.  My biggest thing is letting friends borrow stuff.  Where in hell my cement mixer went?? I know
where it was parked, you need a loader to get at it.  Obviously I plucked it out with my loader, so no mystery I should have made a note.  Recently my kid looking for a 
medium pickle fork (not there) wait!   I wire tagged a tag on another fork ( John Doe's got it)   I learned   (phone call = John    (I'll bring it right back)...
This business of cheat sheets and notes I think comes with age....However I did get robbed $5000 worth of alum 01  3 wire up on phone poles way way down back. How in
the world they went up 40' poles cut a mile of it in 3 foot strips. Ok the next street last house called PD for kids that keep comming out of the woods.  Four of them charged
with trespassing and receiving stolen property.  So of course I get a summons I tell wife you are going not me.   In my former life I am a retired Sgt. from this dept. and I 
know how the system works....thats why I sent her.   Of course they get a slap on the hands can't get blood outta of a stone or sentence in time (then we pay to feed 
them) I still have not gotton restitution for 5 grand scrap price.  Kicker is nobody knows where the wire went for junk outof state.  They were caught with only a  few pounds. ???????

sam


----------



## kd4gij (Oct 4, 2014)

My stuff is protected by S&W.


----------



## ranch23 (Oct 10, 2014)

Thomas Paine said:


> the correct term is burglarize.  Robbed would be face to face.
> 
> When i used to break and enter, it was 90% of the time people i had some connection with.
> 
> ...



Did you notice he said keep GPS off of your pictures. Many people give exact locations to the place the picture was taken and don't even know it.


----------

